
Contrastive Code Representation Learning: deep type prediction for TypeScript - parasj
https://parasj.github.io/contracode/
======
pkmr103
1\. Null Exceptions use for this tool? Looking at Splunk exception logs for a
$4b Ecommerce company, a lot of stack traces ended up in Java null exception
errors - very common for 25 year old ATG Java based code. So many in fact that
tech debt was immense, waiting for years in both baseline and user code. This
tool would be great application to detect without waiting for an actual
exception. 2\. What would be use of ML in E-commerce software where each cart
checkout is often plagued with dozens of software errors, slowing down or
killing the closing of the sale. So it all impacts final conversion from say
6% down to 3% in an ideal situation. On mobile it is worse where conversions
are typically 0.5%. Of course other factors not just speed or software errors
are at play. 3\. Deep learning would help greatly in dynamic languages like
JS,Typescript, even Python where compilers are limited in checking and lots of
code errors fly under the radar.

------
ajayjain
I'm one of the authors of this paper, feel free to ask questions.

